

Ask HN:  Posterous and existing sites? - Mz

Wordpress never clicked for me. I did better with Textpattern but remained frustrated. I started a Posterous account today and I posted all kinds of stuff to it in a fairly short time.   At first blush, it appears the whole 'submit via email' format is as wonderful as they claim. I also have a couple of websites that everyone refers to as blogs anyway, even though they aren't.  But those sites have donate buttons, Adsense ads and affiliate programs which help pay for my hosting costs and domain names.  They also have historical stuff, some of which is organized by subject to try to present an overview of information.<p>Does anyone know if there is either a means to use Posterous to run a blog on your own hosted site or if it is possible to put ads and donate buttons and stuff like that on a Posterous site?  If I could work out some of those issues (and a few other things), I would seriously consider moving all my sites to Posterous or at least using Posterous to manage a portion of each site.  For me, not updating my sites with content frequently enough has been a major issue and this looks like it might go a long way towards resolving it.   Though running my own sites has caused me to learn a little (x)html and css, I'm not really a hacker and that end of things has been an impediment for me to site development.  I have not been able to get site navigation to work right in Textpattern and, well, most (or all) of my sites could probably stand to radically evolve in order to breathe life into them.<p>Thanks in advance for any information or suggestions.
======
minus1
It's pretty painless to point your Posterous site to a domain you own, or
yoursite.com/blog.

Check under Settings->"I already have a custom domain name (e.g.
yourdomain.com)"

I'm not sure about ads.

~~~
Mz
Yes, I got that part already. But that isn't the same thing as using it to
upload content to your own site. I have previously been looking for software
that allowed me to run things from my own site and did not want a hosted blog
platform. But I really like this. Now I am trying to figure out if I can
reconcile those different things.

Thanks for replying.

------
revorad
You can autopost from posterous to a lot of different blogs, including
wordpress, tumblr, blogger etc., all of which will allow you to have ads.

~~~
Mz
I saw that but my understanding is that I would need a blog hosted by one of
those hosting services in order to do that as opposed to using (for example)
Wordpress software on my own site. But it is an angle I plan to look into.

Thanks for replying.

~~~
revorad
No, in fact you can autopost to a self-hosted Wordpress installation. I'm
doing that on one of my sites.

First make sure that the following setting is checked in your Wordpress
control panel Settings>Writing:

Enable the WordPress, Movable Type, MetaWeblog and Blogger XML-RPC publishing
protocols.

Then you go into the Posterous settings for autoposting, provide the url of
your wordpress site, admin username and password and that's it.

